Just Finished Lear You a Haskell for Great Good. What Now? - Tzedek
======
pinkythepig
I found that learn you a haskell is pretty nice for learning the abstract
'mathy' parts of haskell, but it is pretty terrible at explaining how to
actually apply that knowledge and it also does not cover advanced concepts and
seems to just end abruptly.

If you are still not understanding how to actually make programs, I'd
recommend you either go with
[http://book.realworldhaskell.org/](http://book.realworldhaskell.org/) or
[http://haskellbook.com](http://haskellbook.com).

Real World Haskell explains the concepts decently and is free... But its
syntax is very out of date so you can't just copy stuff from the book with
modern versions of libraries and expect it to work.

haskellbook is better, but it costs 60 dollars. It does a better job than RWH
imo, although it is still in early access and has some rough edges. For
example, chapter 1 is unintelligible gibberish to me (at least when I read it,
maybe its better now), but the rest of the book is mostly good. Also, due to
being new, it covers things like stack as well.

~~~
Tzedek
Thank you very much for your answer. I am able to make small scripts work, but
I really have no idea how to build bigger projects. Unfortunately coming from
a Java background I am not sure how to handle most problems in a functional
manner.

I will check out the websites you suggested.Thanks again.

------
gilmi
This might help: [http://www.gilmi.xyz/post/2015/02/25/after-
lyah](http://www.gilmi.xyz/post/2015/02/25/after-lyah)

------
sotojuan
Build projects? Why did you read it in the first place? The answer to that
question should help decide what to do now.

~~~
Tzedek
I read it to get introduced to the functional programming mindset which I am
interested to use in my everyday developing and possibly completely switch to
in the near future.

While I think I understood the key concepts, the book did not get me to the
point where I am able to think about bigger problems in a functional way.

